# Returning member



## miss_v (20 März 2016)

Hi everybody

I registered here a while ago but never really got involved. Back now and hope to contribute to the community


----------



## General (20 März 2016)

Welcome back


----------



## miss_v (20 März 2016)

thanks general


----------



## dante_23 (21 März 2016)

hello miss_v


----------



## miss_v (28 März 2016)

Not sure why but my post keep disappearing and I can't ever seem to achieve the 20 posts to participate


----------



## miss_v (28 März 2016)

I don't speak German so not sure what I'm doing wrong. Can anyone help?


----------



## MetalFan (28 März 2016)

miss_v schrieb:


> I don't speak German so not sure what I'm doing wrong. Can anyone help?





miss_v schrieb:


> Not sure why but my post keep disappearing and I can't ever seem to achieve the 20 posts to participate



Well, you have to be more creative/varied in your replies!

Not just:



> thank you


----------

